# How about....



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Pau Gasol?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I like David Mooore's idea:



> OK, smart guy, what would you do? Here's what I'd do. I'd start Devin Harris at the point and move Jason Terry to the bench. I'd start DeSagana Diop at center and move Erick Dampier to the bench. I'd acquire a young, athletic shooting guard with good size to start next to Harris in the backcourt. I'd make anyone available outside of Nowitzki, Harris, Josh Howard and Diop to get this done.
> 
> Again, the goal would be to keep Terry and Dampier, and the size of their contracts makes this a probability. But, if the right player is available, they have to be available as well.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

How about J.O.? He doesn't want to be in Indy anymore. But I think you guys should try to get Paul Pierce. 

C - Diop
PF - Dirk
SF/SG - Jason Terry
SF/SG - Pierce
PG - Harris

?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Carbo04 said:


> How about J.O.? He doesn't want to be in Indy anymore. But I think you guys should try to get Paul Pierce.
> 
> C - Diop
> PF - Dirk
> ...


No way can he swing between 2 and 3...:biggrin: 

I've got Terry on the bench in my brain, and I can't get it out...:bsmile:


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Sorry. I meant Josh Howard not Terry. I've been drinking. Forgive me, lol.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Carbo04 said:


> Sorry. I meant Josh Howard not Terry. I've been drinking. Forgive me, lol.


I forgot about Josh...gimme a drink. :lol:


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I got plenty, come on over. :cheers:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I'd take JO in a heart beat...

Imagine the starting line-up:

C - JO
PF - Dirk
SF/SG - Josh Howard
SF/SG - Pierce
PG - Harris

Is Mark Cuban's pocket deep enough for this to happen?

LOL... I don't think so.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Well it's not a matter of Cuban. I know he'll pay whatever. Problem is you guys are so high above the cap so anything you do has to be trades. You guys can't go out a sign anyone unless it's a MLE deal.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

How about Darko?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I'd take JO in a heart beat...
> 
> Imagine the starting line-up:
> 
> ...


Carbo04's got a good point, but for JO to be your 5, you better have Damp to back him. A beefy backup after 30 minutes of Jermaine would be hell to defend.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> How about Darko?


Another weak minded Euro...:chill:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> Another weak minded Euro...:chill:


I thought Darko was just a evil rabbit with sharp teeth....


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Pau Gasol?


hes worse than dirk in crunch time. i hope ager gets more PT next season.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

VeN said:


> hes worse than dirk in crunch time. i hope ager gets more PT next season.


He looks like he'll be solid for us in the future, either as a player or trade bait.

I want Derek Fisher next season and I'm pretty sure we can land him.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

as racist as this might sound, no more core built around white dudes unless its the DNA clone of Bird...


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y. (Apr 1, 2007)

how about...

zach randolph-25yrs old
25pts 10reb

you guys would prob have to give up howard but i think it could be worth it.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

No way would I give up Josh Howard for Zach Randolph


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Gasol-No, that's pretty much puddy in the defensive frontcourt between him and Dirk.

JO-Let's do it

Randolph-Hypothetically I would trade Howard for him, but I don't want him anyway. Too selfish, and doesn't play D.

We don't necessarily need an all-star either. If it didn't cost too much, which it probably won't, I'd take a chance on Kirilenko. He's still a good player, he just needs a change of scenery. I'd do JO in a heartbeat though, but what do we offer?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

I'm with you Dre, i would love to see JO in a Mavericks jersey.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I would love it too, as long as we don't give up Josh Devin or Dirk.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Devin is the most expendable of the three. You'd rather trade Terry?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Devin is the most expendable of the three. You'd rather trade Terry?


If we can get a decent big guard then i wouldn't mind losing Terry even though he is my fav player.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

How about getting Daniels back with JO? I'd take Tinsley too.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> How about getting Daniels back with JO?


You read my mind, but Avery doesn't like Daniels.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Oh yeah.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I don't know who I'd rather give up between Terry and Harris. We need Jet's shooting just as much as Devin's speed and penetration. :whoknows:


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

you ppl sayin that we need jet more are crazy, he can go. he always cools off in the playoffs.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

VeN said:


> you ppl sayin


People? Who? 


VeN said:


> he always cools off in the playoffs.


heh?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

My gripe with Terry is his consistency.... though unbelievably he's more clutch than Dirk.

Combo guards are a dime in a dozen in the league, but good slashers with GREAT SPEED and DEFENSE is much harder to come by. If you were a defense oriented coach like AJ, would you keep Terry or Devin?


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

devin


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

LOL....

Thank you for responding to my rhetorical question.... :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> My gripe with Terry is his consistency.... though unbelievably he's more clutch than Dirk.
> 
> Combo guards are a dime in a dozen in the league, but good slashers with GREAT SPEED and DEFENSE is much harder to come by. If you were a defense oriented coach like AJ, would you keep Terry or Devin?


Good breakdown by Cowlishaw.



> Is Devin Harris the long-term solution?
> 
> Can anyone really afford to still be thinking that three years into his pro career?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Can't say I agree with Cowlishaw.

If the league views Harris the same way he does, then Harris pretty much has no value even as a chip on the table.

First of all, Harris has taken 77 charges. (unofficial of course http://www.82games.com/charges0607.htm ), and that comes in #2 in the league: higher than Raja Bell, and more than TWICE as much drawn by the next Dallas leader JHo.

People can say this is Harris' 3rd year, but honestly he's only gotten PT for the past year and half. He was hurt quite a lot last year. I suppose he went though some serious conditioning rituals last offseason so his body can take the abuse this season. 

His PT may not be where he needs to be as a starter, and that's directly correlated to the amount of charges taken. When it doesn't go down as a charge, it's going down as a blocking foul, and foul trouble usually sends the player to the pine. His speed is obviously allowing him to be a step ahead of his opponents offensively and defensively (we have all seen that), so we need him to be more consistent (same gripe as Terry).

So the bottom line is who's more valuable: Terry or Harris?

Both are inconsistent. Terry is a shooter, while Harris is a slasher. Terry's game is about as developed as he's going to be, while Harris is 3 years in his PRO career (I argue 1 1/2 seasons).


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Don't know if you guys saw Snapper Jones' breakdown, but it's interesting:



> *Mavs face a couple of options*
> 
> Dallas should add low-post player or adjust its offensive philosophy
> 
> ...


Article


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> LOL....
> 
> Thank you for responding to my rhetorical question.... :biggrin:


np


----------

